# Can someone help me with Lamancha bloodlines?



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok I have a lamancha buckling and a Nubian doe I’m hoping to breed this fall but I am also getting a mixed doe in milk and a lamancha doe in fall, I have does pedigrees but I really don’t know much about lamancha bloodlines so hoping someone can help me with this!
sire to both doelings I’m looking at
















one of the doelings Dam and the other doelings dam


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Blazers udder milking 10.5 pounds


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ceylon milking 11.6 pounds


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, those are some incredible udders!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Amazing udders! Those would be so easy to milk!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice udders!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Very good lookin guls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

